

Silent Circle, New Venture From PGP Creator Phil Zimmermann (PRISM blocker) - salimane
https://silentcircle.com/web/home/

======
mtgx
If I were Phil, I'd write a long blog post about everything Silent Circle does
to protect you against PRISM and NSA, and how it does it exactly. He should
also respond to all possible objections (i.e. not open source).

Just promoting the home page with bullet points is not enough.

~~~
JshWright
The OP isn't a Silent Circle employee.

There are a couple of us who are HN regulars, but we avoid submitting links to
our own site (we figure if it's of interest, it'll get submitted... if it's
not, we should fix that...)

To your point about open source... We still have a little ways to go (it's not
updated as often as we'd like), but much of our code is available.

[https://github.com/SilentCircle](https://github.com/SilentCircle)

